
Dick's Sporting Goods to immediately stop selling assault rifles in its stores - DoreenMichele
http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-dicks-sporting-goods-assault-rifles-20180228-story.html
======
DamnYuppie
I believe they did the same thing after Sandyhook. Then quietly 9-12 months
later they started stocking them again.

~~~
fiveFeet
You raise an interesting point. Their press release claims that they had
removed assault-style rifles from all DICK’S stores after the Sandy Hook
massacre and that they are now removing them at all 35 Field & Stream stores.

[http://pressroom.dicks.com/press-information/media-
statement...](http://pressroom.dicks.com/press-information/media-
statements.aspx)

But if they just renamed the store and started going back on their promises,
that is bad.

